# National Police Officers Week 2021



## FastTrax (May 14, 2021)

In honor of those brave men and women who protect and to serve.











www.policeweek.org

www.facebook.com/pg/NationalPoliceWeek/post/

www.twitter.com/nleomf?lang=en

www.policefoundation.org

www.thinbluelineusa.com/blogs/news/police-week-2021-in-person-events-postponed

www.concernsofpolicesurvivors.org/national-police-week0a0315fb

www.nleomf.org/programs-events/national-police-week

www.police1.com/police-week/

www.justice.gov/usao-ndfl/pr/united-states-attorneys-office-recognizes-national-police-week

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peace_Officers_Memorial_Day#National_Police_Week

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Law_Enforcement_Officers_Memorial

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police_Foundation


























https://www.youtube.com/c/TheNLEOMF/videos

In Memoriam.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 14, 2021)

*God Bless them all for everything they do to protect all of us.*


----------



## FastTrax (May 14, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *God Bless them all for everything they do to protect all of us.*



Amen to that. The most underrated, underpaid, underappreciated, misunderstood and maligned profession to date. Yet they bare no malice as they come to work day after day to put their lives on the line to protect us sheep from the wolves.


----------

